
How to Design a City for Women (2013) - colinprince
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2013/09/how-design-city-women/6739/
======
ericpauley
> What made the project unique was that we worked to define the needs of the
> people using the space first and then looked for technical solutions

Designing to requirements isn't novel, it's basic engineering.

